# bubbles?? water??? hmm...



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

well, on my 10 gallon tank, there is no hood. so the water evaporates. this is a problem though, because it leaves a dirty water stain above the water line that i am constantly scrubbing off. bubbles also form on the water line, which wont pop. im assuming this is beacuse the water stains are dirty??? also i noticed that the top of my water has an oily look to it....it has no odor, and it is crystal clear. the fish dont seem affected. is this from the evaporation and water stains too?? my water quality is fine... i do regular water changes....


----------



## margo (May 21, 2005)

I wonder if the bubbles are fish eggs.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

The water would evaporate even if you had a hood. So you will just have to get use to cleaning the dirty water stain off. Do you try and pop the bubbles and they dont pop or is it that there are some bubbles that stay on the surface? As for the oily water i dont think that its casued by the water stains i could be wrong but i think it has something to do with the food or something sometimes i see a film like that on my betta tanks when they dont eat all there food.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I used to get that oily film on the top of my water too. There is very little of it now. I have changed brands of fish flakes, maybe that's the reason. Also, I'm feeding less nowadays (in hopes of convincing my rosy barbs to eat more of the brown algae on the leaves) so maybe that's a factor as well.

I think that adding a hood would reduce the amount of evaporation, although it won't completely eliminate it.


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

The filmy substance on the surface of your water is actually a combination of oils, both from the food and your hands, as well as detritus in the water itself. If the film bothers you or becomes a problem you can remove most of it by dipping a cup along the surface and drawing it off.


----------



## margo (May 21, 2005)

I've seen oil films on top of water in the wild.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

ah, the culprit shows itself-fingers and food. makes sense. i have to stick my finger in the tank to check the temp of the water and the temp of the water im using for the water change. I also feed with flake (along with frozen bloodworms) so that must've contributed too. im glad its not bad, and it has gone away now that i look at the water's surface. The bubbles are gone too, im guessing they mustve gone once the oilly residue left. All is well.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

You can get a glass canopy/hood for less than 20 bucks shipped. As stated before, water will evaporate with or without a hood, there would be less evaporation with a hood.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Or go to Walmart and pick one up they are fairly inexpensive


----------

